# Onyx's rescue Journal



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello! This journal will be dedicated to the rescue and recovery of my new boy Onyx. I saved Onyx from the local Walmart on September 20th. I had seen him the week before and had fallen in love with him, but knew my husband would be upset if I brought him home. We already had two bettas at home which he thought was enough. I couldn't seem to get Oynx out of my head though  I knew he wouldn't last much longer in his dirty blue tinted cup. I spend the weekend begging my husband to let me bring him home and finally he agreed! We brought him home Sunday, but he wasn't in good shape  There were pieces of his fins laying at the bottom of the cup. I'll admit the first time I saw him he wasn't very healthy either. I acclimated him and put him in a storage container with 2.5 gallons. He loved it and swam like he hadn't in years, poor guy. Since I have had him I have been doing two water changes a week. One 100% and one 50%. I also bought API stress coat to aid in the fins healing along with Aqurium salt. He sure is a picky eater though. Right now he will only eat bettamin flakes, yuk! I can't let him go hungry though so I will eventually wean him onto omega pellets. I haven't noticed any fin growth just yet. Although it seems like it will be hard to tell since he is black lol. I know he's going to be just gorgeous once he is healed up! Here are some photos of him. Hope you enjoy this journey as much as I am!


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Fist day he came home


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Trying to assess the fin damage


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

He is very pretty already! I like the light colored scales on his dark body. And he is a crown tail! I got a pitiful crowntail from walmart, too, you can see him in my journal. Couldn't even tell he WAS a crowntail because his fins had deteriorated so much. Sad. But he recovered!


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you so much. Now that he has colored up he has a lot of silver. Like matellic silver! I love it! I ordered some Aqurium safe matellic silver gravel for his tank. It is going to look amazing!


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

I will have to go and see your boy in your journal! I love rescue stories


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

He's a beauty! I'm glad you got to bring him home. 
BTW, my HM injured his fins and I have been using the API stress coat along with aquarium salt and he's making a great recovery so far. In just over a week, I've seen a lot of fin regrowth.
I look forward to following his progress. Good luck!


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Betta44 said:


> He's a beauty! I'm glad you got to bring him home.
> BTW, my HM injured his fins and I have been using the API stress coat along with aquarium salt and he's making a great recovery so far. In just over a week, I've seen a lot of fin regrowth.
> I look forward to following his progress. Good luck!


Thanks! I love him so much already. How often do you dose the stress coat? Is it only with water changes?


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> He is very pretty already! I like the light colored scales on his dark body. And he is a crown tail! I got a pitiful crowntail from walmart, too, you can see him in my journal. Couldn't even tell he WAS a crowntail because his fins had deteriorated so much. Sad. But he recovered!


Just read through your journal and all I can say is WOW:shock: he made such a change! What a lucky boy! I can't believe how quickly he recovered, he is so beautiful! His tank along with all of your others are amazing. I can tell you really care about your fish. I can't wait wait to see how Oynx looks in 4 months


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Johnson1905 said:


> Thank you so much. Now that he has colored up he has a lot of silver. Like matellic silver! I love it! I ordered some Aqurium safe matellic silver gravel for his tank. It is going to look amazing!



Oh yes, that will look AMAZING! Please share pictures if the camera captures it. I have never seen metallic gravel. Neat!


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Johnson1905 said:


> Thanks! I love him so much already. How often do you dose the stress coat? Is it only with water changes?


Hi. Yes, I just replace the amount per how much water I change. So, when I first dosed, I followed the directions for the size of the tank (in my case, 10 gallons). Then, when I did my weekly water change, I just replaced the amount for the water I change (i.e. dosed for 2 gallons, etc.).

Same with the aquarium salt; I just replaced what I took out with the water change and just dosed the AS for that amount of water.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

BettaSplendid I will be sharing photos once I get him in the tank  I also would like suggestions for a background. My other two have black backgrounds but since he is black I think it would make it difficult to see him lol. I thought of a silver background using hobby lobby craft paper, but that may be too much silver lol. 

Betta44 thanks for the help. Also do I use it instead of prime or alongside prime? I wasn't sure so I used both, they seem to be doing fine though and that was two days ago


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Just wanted to show off his colors


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Photos were taken with my iPhone


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

He's looking really good.

For a background, how about a royal blue? Or a light grey? That would make the silver stand out without being overpowering.


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Silver gravel came in. I really love it! The pebbles are really small and the color is so vibrant. Now I have to find a back ground


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Johnson1905 said:


> Silver gravel came in. I really love it! The pebbles are really small and the color is so vibrant. Now I have to find a back ground


Forgot to attach photo lol


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

I use the Stress Coat in addition to the Prime. I have not had any issues with using both.
Onyx is looking great!


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Here is Oynx in his temporary tank. I moved him from the storage bin because I wanted him to have a light with a plant and filter. He seems to have perked up a little. I am trying to find a heater for this size tank and I am a little nervous about using a 25w adjustable. It is 1.5 gallons I believe but he still has plenty of room to swim around for now. I'm waiting for the aqueon mini bow to go on sale


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

I love the gravel! He looks wonderful in there with that silver substrate.


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Quick update ok Onyx! He is doing great  I am seeing small bits of new tail growth which is pretty exciting. Although he is still a very picky eater. He would rather go days without eating then eat his omega one pellets. I always end up giving in to his bettamin flakes . He does eat an ocasional freez dried bloodworm when he's in the mood. I also removed the filter. It made a very loud buzzing sound that seemed like it could drive the poor fish crazy. I'm not sure if they actually heAr? Or sense movement? But it was bad. I am doing 2 90% water changes a week. So far so good


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Happy to hear this!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

He. Looks. Amazing.

What a gorgeous boy. Yep, that silver gravel is neat! It sure compliments him.


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Onyx is doing great! I've taken out the filter because it was very loud and it seemed to stress him out more then anything. He is still only eating flakes, but he doesn't make too big of a mess with them so I guess it's ok. I haven't noticed very much fun growth, but he's a happy healthy boy. He loves being in my daughters play room


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

What a beautiful boy! I love the fact you rescued him from Walmart. Now he looks like a very happy, healthy boy. Great job! Grey gravel is great complement to Onyx! It really shows off his beauty. Look forward to hearing more about him.


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

themamaj said:


> What a beautiful boy! I love the fact you rescued him from Walmart. Now he looks like a very happy, healthy boy. Great job! Grey gravel is great complement to Onyx! It really shows off his beauty. Look forward to hearing more about him.


Thanks! He has a lot of personality  I still can't believe I found this beauty at Walmart. I go quite often for groceries (that's the only option in my small town) and I haven't found another like him. I should have picked up his brother who was black and red. I assume they were from same spawn because they came in same delivery and looked to be about he same size and quality. I love reading your rescues as well


----------

